# http://www.shooshtime.com



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

The next person to post anything from Shooshtime.com anywhere on the forum (even the male animal) is going to have all there rep points and post count set to 0

TBH im fed up of seeing it.

Ok, fair enough its funny, but im sure everyone is quite capable to look through there site on there own.

Frankly most of it i have seen is sh1te and wasting my server room and bandwidth!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I have to agree. :rage:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

...but someone please do it because I'd love to see their reps and posts reset to zero!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I can reset yours if you want Timmy


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I knew that was coming....!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks for stating that Paul - I must admit I was getting bored of seeing them too!

Hooooray for Paul!!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Thing it, though, there's everychance that next week someone will just post up a new time-waste site. It seems that one gets popular, then another's posted and it become's popular, then another.

Maybe post a sticky in the General with a list of time-waste sites that people can visit, on the condition that none of it ever appears on here...??


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

nice one paul


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good call


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Youve just bumped up a 3 year old post?

To promote a porn site?

You are both brand new forum members and these are your first posts.

To quote legolas from jrr tolkiens lord of the rings epic:

'We have a cave troll'

:ban:


----------



## shooshtime (Jun 5, 2008)




----------

